# Слава России



## ernest_

Hi there!
Is this correct Russian?
Слава России!
Ну, давай, мальчики!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ptak

Depending on context, it can be correct.


----------



## ernest_

In a football match, would it be correct? To cheer a Russian team, for example.


----------



## slavic_one

Мальчики is plural, so can it be давай, or should it be давайте?


----------



## AmiraGadir

ernest_ said:


> Hi there!
> Is this correct Russian?
> Слава России!
> Ну, давай, мальчики!
> Thanks a lot.


 
Hola Ernest,

Pues la primera frase sí que suena bien para mi, mientras que en la segunda deberías cambiar el verbo "давай" (Imperativo, Singular) a "давайте" (Imperativo, Plural) teniendo en cuenta que el nombre "мальчики" está usado en su forma plural. 

***
Ну давай, мальчик! = ¡Anda (Venga) chico!
Ну давайте, мальчики! = ¡Anda (Venga) chicos!

Saludos!

P.S. Me sorprenderías si me dijeras que tu pregunta ha sido causada por las ganas que tienes de apoyar a los rusos en el partidazo que nos toca este jueves


----------



## ernest_

AmiraGadir, gracias!!
Y otra pregunta, como se pronuncia aproximadamente:
-how do you pronounce this:
Слава России!
Ну давайте, мальчики!
I can't read cyrillic, shame on me.

P.S. Amira, efectivamente, me estoy preparando para el partido del jueves


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> Мальчики is plural, so can it be давай, or should it be давайте?


Actually, I think, it can be both.

The matter is that the singular form *давай* here is not tightly associated with plural *мальчики*. 

The singular *давай* may sound better with *ребята*, which is more collective.


----------



## AmiraGadir

ernest_ said:


> AmiraGadir, gracias!!
> Y otra pregunta, como se pronuncia aproximadamente:
> -how do you pronounce this:
> Слава России!
> Ну давайте, мальчики!
> I can't read cyrillic, shame on me.
> 
> P.S. Amira, efectivamente, me estoy preparando para el partido del jueves


 
Ernest, 

Supongo que "Слава России!" para los hispanohablantes se conventiría en "Sláva Rasíyi" y "Ну давайте, мальчики!" - en "Nu daváyte, málchiki"

Lo mismo pero en IPA phonetic transcription sería:
"Слава России!" ['slaːva ra'si:i]
"Ну давайте, мальчики!" [nʊ da'vaiti 'mal(')tʃʰiki]

Take care!!Adéu!


----------



## Ptak

"_Давай, мальчики_" is the sense "Come on, guys!" is absolutely fine too, despite the fact that *давай* is not plural.


----------



## slavic_one

Ptak said:


> "_Давай, мальчики_" is the sense "Come on, guys!" is absolutely fine too, despite the fact that *давай* is not plural.



Yes, because it's only exclamation in this case! Otherwise it should be in plural, e.g. "Давайте познакомимся."


----------



## ernest_

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/большойБольшое спасибо


----------



## Kolan

slavic_one said:


> Yes, because it's only exclamation in this case! Otherwise it should be in plural, e.g. "Давайте познакомимся."


However, "Давай пойдём вечером в кино" is absolutely correct.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Just to note that "Давай пойдем вечером в кино" is correct only if you address to just one person; otherwise it should be "Давайте пойдём...".

ps
About "Ну, давай, мальчики!" in a football context - I agree with 


> Actually, I think, it can be both.


I'd even say that to me, the singular form here _sounds better_, shorter and more emotional.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Just to add/highlight that the singular form (*"давай*!" as "come on!") intends a following imperative verb (if any) in the singular form, as well. For example:

"— В подвале есть свободное помещение, вы там и располагайтесь, пока не подберете себе жилье. 
— Людям гнить в подвале, — сказал рыжий,— а книжки будут в комнате стоять? *Давай, мужики, расставляйся*..."

(с) Юлиан Семенов, "Бриллианты для диктатуры пролетариата"
http://smoking-room.ru/data/history/semenov_diamonds.html

So, in the above case, I suppose it might be continued as (for example): “Ну, давай, мальчики, дави!” (not дави*те*!).


----------



## cygnataa

Слава России! is a patriotic slogan. We also say "Славься, Россия!" 
или "Слава труду!" "Слава героям!" и т.д.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> "_Давай, мальчики_" is the sense "Come on, guys!" is absolutely fine too, despite the fact that *давай* is not plural.



That's true...


----------



## Kolan

cygnataa said:


> Слава России! is a patriotic slogan. We also say "*Славься, Россия!*"


Looks like, I have entirely skipped the recent perturbations of the Anthem, but it used to be "*Славься, Отечество* наше свободное..." which could definitely survive any political turmoil.


----------

